# Dutch HappyHavanezerParty 5!



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Hello All, 
last weekend our dutch Hav Forum had another Party  And traditionally we went to the beach  Eric is of course working on the vid 
I have some pictures to share with you


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

And this one especially for you "Beer-lovers"  Here he is, the famous Beer


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

Oh I'm the BEER lover! He is gorgeous! Thanks for the fix!:kiss:
It looks like it was a fun time....love the sand nose!:laugh:


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Absolutely stunning pics! Next time I wanna come too!
Carole


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## mybella (May 16, 2008)

I love the pictures - absolutely beautiful! It looks like everyone enjoyed the beach!

Marie


----------



## Judy A (Jan 13, 2007)

That would be so much fun! I can't imagine being able to let my two run on a beach....


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

testing


----------



## Suuske747 (May 9, 2007)

Judy A said:


> That would be so much fun! I can't imagine being able to let my two run on a beach....


Well Judy, that was the tricky part....Usually one would be allowed on the beach with dogs starting September 1st..... or after 19:00....
But they only recently changed it to October 1st!
And when we walked towards the beach, ppl warned us that they were controlling the beach...and it's a 90 euro fine!! More than a parking ticket!! ridiculous!! The weather wasn't beach like at all, there was noone there, we would not have bothered anyone.... So we went for a walk in the dunes instead.... Once back at the beach, we thought : What the heck! Some of us (amongst me) had to drive almost 3 hrs to get to the beach! I wanted to see the beach, I wanted Sierra to have a RLH on the beach, and others thought the same way! So we took the risk and enjoyed it tremendously!!
Luckily by the time we went on, the police had gone home! Hurraayy!!!


----------

